# Just purchased a Sony a7ii...need some help with accessories



## JMcDonald (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey guys. Just purchased my first camera to dive into the world of professional photography. I have been doing aerial photography with my drone business and have decided to expand to ground work as well. 

What are some must haves besides lenses?? 

What kind of flash should I get...? 

Certain brand tripod you guys recommend...?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2017)

Manfroto makes good tripods for moderate prices; for much work the tripod is for psychological effect, and for subject respect for the situation, and for better framing and for repeatable sequential images, where the camera or backdrop need to remain mostly "fixed" in one place, or one height, or one magnification.

Flash? For on-camera type speedlight flash, I recommend mid- to high-grade speedlights of the camera maker brand for 100% compatibility and reliability of a single unit, meaning Nikon camera? Nikon SB-700,SB-800,SB-910 flash units for d-slrs, not the little 400 model, Canon camera, 580 EX-II or 600 RT Canon branded flash, not 430EX! If you buy Yongnuo or Neewer flash units, make SURE you have at least one spare unit for every job you go on. Not kidding. Same with $20 MIC trigger sets! Cheap equipment like this is easily supported by its low price with one, or two, spare units.

Buy flash units that have automatic flash options. Again, this is why camera-maker flashes are nice; they WORK with your camera, and are almost guaranteed to work right, for years and years; the same is not true of $59 MIC flashes that are often less-powerful, and which might, or might not, work perfectly with your camera, in all modes.

For me the Nikon SB-800 speedlight has been good, but for "pro" studio-lighting type flash work, the Paul C. Buff company's *Alien Bee 400* monolights (2 units), a set of triggers, a spare PC connector cord in 15-foot length, and two light stands and a pair of umbrella boxes ($645-$725 total, more or less) is a great basic kit to have for appearing "serious", and also for being able to actually light something big, adequately.

Buy multiples of the same model of flash unit, to keep familiarity high.

Business planning is important. Getting clients, and retaining them is important.


----------



## JMcDonald (Mar 19, 2017)

Wow...thank you so much for the info!! I appreciate it! I'll start shopping!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2017)

THIS is the exact best way to spend $29.95--for a PAIR of handy umbrella box lighting modifiers. *I own these*, and they work very well with speedlights, monolights, or Speedotron brand studio flash heads. VERY good price, simple to set-up. Buy two light stands, add a complete set of flash triggers (one _sending_ unit, and two _receivers_ to fire two flashes simultaneously), a pair of speedlights, and a pair of umbrella swivel mounts, and you can have good off-camera flash lighting.

Softbox Umbrella Reflective 42inch

Light stands, one example, affordable  Light Stand Pro Heavy Duty 8ft, 1/4 Turn Metal Locking Collars, Not Plastic

10-foot, heavier duty stands, still affordable:

Light Stand 10ft Spring Cushioned Heavy Duty  Photo Video  New By PBL


----------



## Mr. Shutterbands (Sep 29, 2017)

Here's a good way to improve the usability of your  a7:

www.shutterbands.com


----------



## cherylynne1 (Sep 30, 2017)

If you want to purchase a Sony brand flash with TTL, look at the HVL-f32m and the HVL-f43m. The 32 is a little smaller and lighter, but with a little less power. I own it, and it's outstanding. The 43m is larger, almost as large as some of the mirrorless cameras themselves, but it has a couple cool features like a modeling light (useful for learning flash so you know where the light will land on your subject) and the quick-bounce system. 

Make sure you choose a flash that ends in "m", not "am". The "am" flashes (like HVL-f42am) are for the old Sony A-mount cameras, and they will not mount on your E-mount camera without an adapter. 

The Nissin i40 is also a popular flash. I've never used one, so I can't say one way or another. Reviews are pretty good. 

As for the tripod, like Derrel, I use a Manfrotto. I got a used one from B&H Photo. The thing is built like a tank, and was in virtually perfect condition. 

And yes, when you go to off-camera flash, I also agree with Derrel about modifiers and stands.


----------

